# Residency cards coming back?



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello ppl,

Just a quick one, I heard a rumour that the paper crappy residency cards are to be replaced again with proper plastic ones bearing photo etc soon. I am not sure if this is true or not. i still have my olf A4 green one but I know people who more recently have been given the credit card sized paper type one but if they are issuing new plastic i might just get me one... anyone know if its true?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> Just a quick one, I heard a rumour that the paper crappy residency cards are to be replaced again with proper plastic ones bearing photo etc soon. I am not sure if this is true or not. i still have my olf A4 green one but I know people who more recently have been given the credit card sized paper type one but if they are issuing new plastic i might just get me one... anyone know if its true?


I think it's only worth getting if it really is a residency card ie with a photo, imho. But this rumour has been around ever since they did away with the cards. Who knows if there is any truth in it now?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a 'close connection' with the extranjería (foreigner Dept.) at a national police station. I too have not heard any 'inside' info or even rumours on this. However, I will enquire of my ‘work mates’ when I am there on Monday, and report back !

I understand the reason the card was withdrawn in April 2007 was following an instruction from the EU, so, unless that is incorrect, I think it would need to be an EU decision. 

In passing: I did not hand my ‘Plastic card’ Residencia back when I got the ‘worthless piece of green paper’ (aka EU Citizen's Registration Certificate) in 2007, and I am still using it in non official situations to ‘prove’ my ID. Since 2007 it has only been questioned twice and even then it was accepted.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I asked the officer in charge at the extranjería this morning. 

*There is no suggestion, ‘official rumour’ etc., that the Residencia Card for EU citizens is to be issued again. 
*


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

If some well meaning organisation, had not applied to the EU for ID cards to be discontinued, as they didn't have to be carried in the UK, we would still have them!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

extranjero said:


> If some well meaning organisation, had not applied to the EU for ID cards to be discontinued, as they didn't have to be carried in the UK, we would still have them!


I know that was a 'common rumour' but I don't think I have ever seen it in print from an official source. Extranjero can you point me to where it is shown officially please ? 


Thanks

Larry


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

larryzx said:


> I know that was a 'common rumour' but I don't think I have ever seen it in print from an official source. Extranjero can you point me to where it is shown officially please ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


 point to what???

Jo xxx


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

jojo said:


> point to what???
> 
> Jo xxx


.......... can you point me *to where it is shown officially please ?*

(I ask because I am really doubtful that was the actual reason the Card was dropped for EU citizens. I htink maybe that was just a rumour put around. The EU don't usually seem to react to complaints about how they do things, no more than Spain does ! ).

xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

larryzx said:


> . Extranjero can you point me *to where it is shown officially please ?*
> 
> xx


Sorry, I just couldnt see where Extranjero said it was officially shown - my bad 

Jo xxx


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

larryzx said:


> I know that was a 'common rumour' but I don't think I have ever seen it in print from an official source. Extranjero can you point me to where it is shown officially please ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


It came about because of action by the British Ex pats Association, and resulted in the EU Directive 2004/38 
As the Brithish did not have to carry compulsory ID cards they ruled that expats in Spain didn't have to either.
Obviously they thought they were acting in the interests of British expats, when they were doing the opposite.
The majority wanted to keep theirID cards, it made them feel integrated, and they didn't need to carry their passports with them all the time, understandably worried they they might be damaged, lost or stolen, resulting in inconvenience, and expense of replacing them, not to mention fear of identity fraud.
I wish their misguided petition had never been accepted, and so do many others!
Why could they just requested that people could carry ID cards if they wished to?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> It came about because of action by the British Ex pats Association, and resulted in the EU Directive 2004/38
> As the Brithish did not have to carry compulsory ID cards they ruled that expats in Spain didn't have to either.
> Obviously they thought they were acting in the interests of British expats, when they were doing the opposite.
> The majority wanted to keep theirID cards, it made them feel integrated, and they didn't need to carry their passports with them all the time, understandably worried they they might be damaged, lost or stolen, resulting in inconvenience, and expense of replacing them, not to mention fear of identity fraud.
> ...


I have heard that this is the reason we don't have residency cards any more, but have to agree with Larry that I very much doubt this is true. It's difficult to believe that a small number of disgruntled Brits could persuade the EU to make this decision.
In the past the rumour was that the Spanish government had changed the law because they were scared of losing British immigrants. Now that it is widely known that the Spanish government were not responsible for the change in legislation we have this version of events, but I think it's an urban myth.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

British Expatriate Association Spain 2004/38 EU Directive .David Burrage
You can read the a whole directive or FAQs


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Unfortunately this quote doesn't have the ring of truth about it either, to me. Just sounds like yet another person who is unhappy with the EU


Well I am sort of with you Pesky, but I have searched and cannot find the 'for sure' reason. 

I know Lenox Napier is a very savvy guy with a lot of knowledge about Spain and it's laws. If he cannot find the for sure reason, I think we are left with the answer that the EU did it because it was contrary to EU law.

In December 14, a finding in the European Court of Justice ruled that the requirement which the UK has in place for Non-EU family members of EU citizens visiting UK is not in line with EU laws. UK are I understand about to change their rules (in April) to accord with the ECJ findings. 

The ECJ also made a finding which caused UK to start paying Winter Fuel Allowance to all UK citizens. 

Neither of those were changes in the law but changes in the interpretation of the existing law. 

I suspect that was how the Residencia a changes came about.

Examples of the EU changing policy within countries.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> British Expatriate Association Spain 2004/38 EU Directive .David Burrage
> You can read the a whole directive or FAQs


do you have a link please?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> British Expatriate Association Spain 2004/38 EU Directive .David Burrage
> You can read the a whole directive or FAQs


I'm willing to believe that the British Expatriate Association Spain was vociferous on the subject of residency cards, but I don't think that this movement was responsible for the change in legislation. It just doesn't add up. The EU change the way something is done because of some expats complaining in the south of Spain? 
I Googled the reference that you give above and didn't come up with anything.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

larryzx said:


> Well I am sort of with you Pesky, but I have searched and cannot find the 'for sure' reason.
> 
> I know Lenox Napier is a very savvy guy with a lot of knowledge about Spain and it's laws. If he cannot find the for sure reason, I think we are left with the answer that the EU did it because it was contrary to EU law.
> 
> ...


I know Lennox Napier like many of us, has lived in Spain for a long time.
From the little I know of him he seems to have a different take on things than me.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

When I googled the previous reference I gave, it came up, no problem
Sorry, not au fait with links


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> When I googled the previous reference I gave, it came up, no problem
> Sorry, not au fait with links



all I get is links to the now defunct ( I believe) British expatriates Assoc sending lots of emails about various things 


to post a link here, all you have to do, is when you are reading something online, copy the info which is in your browser, click the







& paste the link into that, when you are posting a comment


the pic shows where to copy from


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

E.U. Directive 2004/38/EC - Frequently asked questions - 19/04/07


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

E.U. Directive 2004/38/EC - Frequently asked questions - 19/04/07
I tried it didn't come out right!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Reproduction of e-mail concerning the abolition of residence cards
forwarded to British Consul Alicante on 31 March 2007


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> E.U. Directive 2004/38/EC - Frequently asked questions - 19/04/07
> I tried it didn't come out right!


did you just copy & paste what was actually in the browser?


the bit at the top of the pic I posted


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

british expatriate association david burrage eu directive2004/38


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

extranjero said:


> british expatriate association david burrage eu directive2004/38


 3 rd time lucky?
Apparently not!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> 3 rd time lucky?


I think that's what you're putting in the search - not what is in the browser _when you are on the page _

it should say www.something.something/somethingelse/somethingelse

like in this pic

the bit you need to copy is at the top & highlighted in blue


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Could the problem be that I am using the iPad?
When I click on the blue browser bar I don't get a copy option


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Could the problem be that I am using the iPad?
> When I click on the blue browser bar I don't get a copy option


could be....

anyone got an iPad who might be able to help?


I'd really like to read this!!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> could be....
> 
> anyone got an iPad who might be able to help?
> 
> ...


I consider myself a reasonably intelligent person, but this has defeated me....so far!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I have Googled David Burrage and the British expatriate association together and separately and I get to this page
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/meetdocs/2009_2014/organes/peti/peti_20110413_1500.htm.
Then, doing a search on this page for the same terms brings up nothing, but even if it did this page simply informs on what happened to the petitions ie they were presented, what they were about, who presented them etc. Even if there was any info about them it wouldn't tell us if they had any effect on the EU's decision.

I have now found a site (which I have no desire to post a link to) where they say "The Association was right about the abolition of Residence cards -. Consul Thomson was wrong", Once again that does not make them responsible for the change that took place although it's listed under a series of _victories._
Incidentally under the list of victories is also "The Introduction of the Winter Fuel Allowance (for those in receipt pre re-locating to Spain)" Again, I don't think they were responsible for this happening. That they supported it maybe, but that's another matter...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

extranjero said:


> I consider myself a reasonably intelligent person, but this has defeated me....so far!


Why not simply go back to basics and write down the address - "www. etc. etc." and then key this into a post.


----------

